# Advice please if i should make this purchase



## jason1234567 (Apr 11, 2014)

Hi if anyone can please tell me if this is a good deal or if i should wait. I can get a Yamaha RX-V2600 For $250. The guy wanted $300, i offered $200 but he won't budge..The guy is kind of a jerk too he tried to tell me this was their "flagship" receiver. i'm pretty sure it isn't, but i know it's better then what i have now so. What do you guys think? I'm sick of wasting money of stuff i think i'm getting a good real on


----------



## Almadacr (May 5, 2011)

I think you are making more of a side move than to upgrade what you have . Accessories4less always have great deals , why not starting there ?


----------



## jason1234567 (Apr 11, 2014)

Thank you..i'll check it out.


----------



## Aundudel25 (Dec 13, 2013)

Almadacr said:


> I think you are making more of a side move than to upgrade what you have . Accessories4less always have great deals , why not starting there ?


Agreed. Plus if the guy is a jerk i would personally pass unless the item is very hard to find . I have bought from accessories4less and had great success.


----------



## littlejohn74 (Feb 11, 2014)

Aundudel25 said:


> Agreed. Plus if the guy is a jerk i would personally pass unless the item is very hard to find . I have bought from accessories4less and had great success.


+1.
No matter how good a deal it is, if the person selling the item is a jerk, i will always pass.
I personally find part of buying any gadget is the feel good experienced of making a great purchase. This would be difficult to achieve if the seller were a jerk.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

The list price for the 2600 was more than double that of the 750 ($1400 vs. $600), so I’m thinking it has to be a better receiver. Considering that Overstock.com is selling refurb 2600s for $850, and that everyone on Amazon is selling used ones for $250 and up (with the better-quality, like-new ones being “up”), $250 seems pretty reasonable. If it’s like my older RX-V2500 (and I’m sure it is) the 2600 will have manual 1/3-octave parametric EQ for all channels, which is pretty powerful equalization capabilities. No, it wasn’t Yamaha’s flagship at the time, but it’s still a very capable receiver.

Please understand I mean no offense, but it’s possible the guy is being a jerk because he thinks you’re trying to low-ball him. If you’ve ever tried to sell something on Craigslist you know what I’m talking about! Anytime I do it’s amazing the ridiculous nonsense some people come back with.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

jason1234567 said:


> Hi if anyone can please tell me if this is a good deal or if i should wait. I can get a Yamaha RX-V2600 For $250. The guy wanted $300, i offered $200 but he won't budge..The guy is kind of a jerk too he tried to tell me this was their "flagship" receiver. i'm pretty sure it isn't, but i know it's better then what i have now so. What do you guys think? I'm sick of wasting money of stuff i think i'm getting a good real on


I'm a Yamaha fanboy and that receiver has one very stout powersupply/amplifier package in it. However, unless you are using it for stereo purposes only and there is no way you require HDMI, I would pass up on this unit as its old technology. You will not be able to pass the lossless codecs to this receiver for amplification as it has no facilities for it. It has no HDMI inputs nor outputs. I would look at a used RX-A1010 / RX-A1020 but they will be in the vacinity of $600.


----------



## jason1234567 (Apr 11, 2014)

Thanks.. i thought he was being a jerk because i think he was trying to pass off his receiver as being thier "top of the line" when it's not. To me he was lying just to make a sale. That's why i thought he was being a jerk.


----------



## rawsawhd (Apr 10, 2014)

jason1234567 said:


> Thanks.. i thought he was being a jerk because i think he was trying to pass off his receiver as being thier "top of the line" when it's not. To me he was lying just to make a sale. That's why i thought he was being a jerk.


I think you should pull out your smart phone in front of him, pull up the receiver with some prices and other models,,,,,, and then tell him "PASS"!


----------



## jason1234567 (Apr 11, 2014)

Yea i'm not spending any money with that guy, but i tried to get him down to $150- maybe $200 i thought if i could get it for that price it would of been a good deal.. i have a serious problem of buying used speakers and equipment and i think i'm getting a deal and now i'm starting to realize i'm getting bottom line stuff.. today i bought a Yamha YST-SW216 Sub, A Sony STR-K850p Receiver For $50.. I bought it because i thought the sub would be an upgrade to what i have now.. and to be honest i unhooked the Onkyo sub and put the Yamaha..the Yamaha dug a lot deeper and i'm happy with the purchace because the kid also threw in about 10 DVDs, some good movies too.. but my point is i keep buying stuff that i don't need.. the other day i bought a Kenwood All in one system for $25.. i don't even need it i just thought i was getting a deal.. i hooked it up in my moms room and she loves it tho lol.

idk.. i need help.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

jason1234567 said:


> Thanks.. i thought he was being a jerk because i think he was trying to pass off his receiver as being thier "top of the line" when it's not.


When people tell me stuff like that I don’t automatically assume they are liars; I assume they’re not an audiophile and as such not as knowledgeable as I am. It’s possible he’s just repeating what he was told by the salesman at the store he bought it from, or that it was the most expensive Yamaha receiver that particular store stocked.



jason1234567 said:


> i have a serious problem of buying used speakers and equipment and i think i'm getting a deal and now i'm starting to realize i'm getting bottom line stuff.


I don’t buy anything used unless I’ve first looked up some on-line reviews, and made sure the seller is asking a fair price, which I determine by its age, what it originally cost new, etc. With all the information easily available on the internet these days, there’s no reason to “buy blind” and figure out what you got after the fact.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## Almadacr (May 5, 2011)

jason1234567 said:


> Yea i'm not spending any money with that guy, but i tried to get him down to $150- maybe $200 i thought if i could get it for that price it would of been a good deal.. i have a serious problem of buying used speakers and equipment and i think i'm getting a deal and now i'm starting to realize i'm getting bottom line stuff.. today i bought a Yamha YST-SW216 Sub, A Sony STR-K850p Receiver For $50.. I bought it because i thought the sub would be an upgrade to what i have now.. and to be honest i unhooked the Onkyo sub and put the Yamaha..the Yamaha dug a lot deeper and i'm happy with the purchace because the kid also threw in about 10 DVDs, some good movies too.. but my point is i keep buying stuff that i don't need.. the other day i bought a Kenwood All in one system for $25.. i don't even need it i just thought i was getting a deal.. i hooked it up in my moms room and she loves it tho lol.
> 
> idk.. i need help.


There's no problem buying used stuff , we all do it at certain point . You just need to know things like , does it fit your needs , is the price reasonable , it's in a fair condition working/aesthetically . I already bought some used stuff that looked like brand new .


----------



## jason1234567 (Apr 11, 2014)

Thanks guys..you both made real good points.. i learned a lot already since i joined this forum. Thank you guy for being so nice and willing to help out.


----------

